
Ask HN: Looking for Alternative to Google or Apple News - ZguideZ
Looking for something that aggregates news and allows me to follow topics. Something like the old Yahoo News or what Google News was years ago. Would prefer that it not be a big corporation that is using my news browsing data to sell me things or manipulate me.
======
LargoLasskhyfv
[https://spidr.today/](https://spidr.today/) ?

~~~
ZguideZ
That's pretty good. I wish it was more customizable though.

------
forgotmypw17
reddit?

~~~
ZguideZ
I should spend more time there.

